# HELP - THINK I MAY HAVE DONE MY INJECTIONS WRONG (cetrotide & fostimon)



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

hoping someone can offer me some advice

I am on day 6 of stimms and normally my dh does injections every night I have never done them but he got held up in a meeting at work so I have had to do them myself with no practice and they both went wrong

firstly fostimon, i broke the sterile water the wrong way so there was only 2/3rd left in to mix with the fostimon i did mix it all and inject ok will this be a problem if its not mixed with the full water?

secondly and more importantly cetrotide - firstly I couldn't get all the mixture back into the syringe so i had to pump it back in and out a few times, which i am sure caused bubbles and then when i thought i got rid of all the air bubbles and was injecting i saw another air bubble and i heard a bubble sound as it was injected - is this a problem,? also there was a tiny pin prick of blood after i took the needle out (no blood now) just a little red lump and its itchy. I am worrying I have not done it properly as it says on the leaflet if there any blood discard the medicine and start with a new one but all the medicine had already been injected if that makes sense - any advice would be really appreciated as I am panicking 

xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Harper 
I used to be a pharmacist.  Don't worry as long as the Fostimon was fully dissolved then not a problem.  As for cetrotide again don't worry a small bubble will not be a problem for that type of injection.  Larger bubbles just move upwards as you tip the barrel down to inject so the air bubble is the last thing to be injected and most likely just remained in the needle. 

Sometimes regardless of what you do each injection is different and some can cause an itchy bump.  From what you've not done anything to affect the dose or your treatment so try to relax.
TCC x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Harper*, I wouldn't worry too much. I was always losing some of the water with the fostimon, they said this wasn't an issue so long as it was fully dissolved with the remaining water. With the air bubbles you'd have to inject directly into the blood steam via a vein or artery to cause yourself a mischief. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just another "everything is fine, don't panic" message!

Every now and then I get a bleeder, I think it's mostly just when I'm not concentrating pulling the needle out at an angle and it "cuts" a little bit - if that makes sense.

You did really well doing it yourself for the first time, I bet if you do it tomorrow it will be even better. Have some faith in yourself, you are doing really well  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Harper14 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone I was in such a state of panic having never done it and my dh makes it look so easy bless him

Hopefully I've not done any harm and everything is ok 

X


----------

